# Katalox and Marblewood



## Ben Shook (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a few questions about these woods. Has anyone ever worked with any katalox, or Mexican Royal Ebony? Just got a 24" stick and was thinking about having a call or 2 made out of it. Next question, does marblewood need to be stabilized? Got a 24" stick of that too and was wondering if it needed to be before having a couple calls made out of that too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

Katalox is bulletproof and need only to be turned and finished.

I have seen stabilized MW but based on my limited work with it (I have a lot of this stuff but have only turned 2 pepper mills from it) I can't imagine it would take up much resin. I'm not sure it isn't just a marketing ploy in the call making industry. I'm not saying it's like stabilizing persimmon (uselss) but not far from it. JMO


----------



## Ben Shook (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Kevin. I have only seen one call turned out of katalox. I know its not necessarily a higher end exotic, but the piece I have is really dark, almost purple. Thought it might make a nice looking call. I wasn't sure about the marblewood.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice Katalox has become very hard to get and figured Kat is outrageous. I've been on the lookout for some figured and sappy kat for a long time and while it's out there, it's more expensive than many other exotics traditionally thought of as more rare. Don't ever pass up a good buy on figured kat.


----------



## Ben Shook (Jul 23, 2015)

Did not know that. I had a guy pick this up for me in Ohio when he went to visit family. Only gave $10 for that 24" stick, so I figured it was a pretty good buy.


----------

